# Park Training Part 2



## Yondanchris (Nov 19, 2014)

So Clark and I where in the park training extensions today and here are the results: 

[video=youtube_share;BgiIyeWnMP8]http://youtu.be/BgiIyeWnMP8[/video]

[video=youtube_share;-1_6A11WSQE]http://youtu.be/-1_6A11WSQE[/video]

[video=youtube_share;884I_0lzqDk]http://youtu.be/884I_0lzqDk[/video]

[video=youtube_share;TQY0p_X2WsE]http://youtu.be/TQY0p_X2WsE[/video]

[video=youtube_share;YcpIXAYq4hc]http://youtu.be/YcpIXAYq4hc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;MUYZsjOu7mg]http://youtu.be/MUYZsjOu7mg[/video]

[video=youtube_share;oqEU0n6Brvs]http://youtu.be/oqEU0n6Brvs[/video]

[video=youtube_share;GGn_4ol1GMY]http://youtu.be/GGn_4ol1GMY[/video]

[video=youtube_share;ngGkjHGPgaw]http://youtu.be/ngGkjHGPgaw[/video]

[video=youtube_share;pOqNAM_a6KU]http://youtu.be/pOqNAM_a6KU[/video]

[video=youtube_share;aIBFiAIPlj0]http://youtu.be/aIBFiAIPlj0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;lMvAL8ngYtQ]http://youtu.be/lMvAL8ngYtQ[/video]

Enjoy! 

Chris


----------

